# Digital Web Media



## Karl (10 April 2004)

Hallo, ich bin neue auf diesen Seiten.Habe heute eine Rechnung von einer Firma Digital Web Media Limited Postfach 101204 20008 Hamburg über 69,95 € erhalten.
Keine Ahnung wer das ist.
Wie soll ich mich verhalten ?
Gleichzeitig habe ich von der Telecom meine Rechnung für das Telefon erhalten. unteanderm 2 internet Einwahlen mit 48 € Gebühren. Angeblich in das Ausland.
Was ist zu machen .
 Gruß aus Bayerund schöne Ostern
Karl


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2004)

Lies dir diese Threads durch, anscheinend  die gleiche Masche mit neuer Namen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655


zum Thema Auslandseinwahlen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4380


tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Rechnung über 69,95 erhalten, obwohl ich mich nie anmeldete.

Was können wir jetzt tun?


----------



## Anonymous (13 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch eine Rechnung über 69,95 erhalten, obwohl ich mich nie anmeldete.
> 
> Was können wir jetzt tun?



Lesen z.B 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=48990#48990
Anderer Name gleiche Masche


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Computerbetrug*

Hallo, wir haben heute auch eine Rechnung der Digital Web Media Limited erhalten. Haben sofort einen Strafantrag bei der Polizei gestellt und werden zusätzlich Widerspruch einlegen ( wahrscheinlich durch einen Anwalt). Es ist eine Unverschämtheit, wie hier die Leute abgezockt werden. Das darf man sich auf keinen Fall gefallen lassen. Also wehret den Anfängen. Viele Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

Auch ich habe heute eine Rechnung erhalten und den Tipp von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg gefunden (www.vzhh.de) die Rechnung nicht zu bezahlen und den Vorgang der Regulierungsbehörde zu melden.


----------



## gueder (14 April 2004)

kann mir bitte mal jemand mitteilen, wie die rechnungen verschickt wurden ? ich meine damit absender, porto, freispempler oder sowas.

weiterhin wäre es schön, wenn jemand per scanner o. ä. hier mal eine rechnung anhängen könnte inklusive umschlag. persönliche daten sollten dann per bildbearbeitungssoftware unkenntlich gemacht werden.

danke.


----------



## technofreak (14 April 2004)

das dürfte dem "Vorgänger" sehr ähnlich sehen:

http://people.freenet.de/Joipoi/0800Dailer.JPG

(http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=27939#27939)


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*Digital Web Media Limited*

*Habe heute auch Post von Digital Web Media Limited bekommen und werde nach Betätigung meiner "Anmeldung zu unserem Internet-Service" und Mitteiung meiner persönlichen Zugangsdaten zu einem Internetmehrwertdienst aufgefordert 69,95 zu bezahlen! 
Nach Lektüre der entsprechenden Seiten bei Dialerschutz.de werde ich jetzt der Zahlungsaufforderung widersprechen und das Weitere gelassen abwarten. Ich empfehle anderen Betroffenen sich ebenfalls weiter zu informieren und ähnlich vorzugehen.
*


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2004)

Habe heute eine Rechnung von einer Firma Digital Web Media Limited Postfach 101204 20008 Hamburg über 69,95 € erhalten. 
Keine Ahnung wer das ist. 
Wie soll ich mich verhalten ? 
was muß ich tun


----------



## dotshead (15 April 2004)

Den Thread lesen und den Links von z.B. technofreak folgen.


----------



## virenscanner (15 April 2004)

Bitte hier lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------

